
Ask HN: Looking for co-founder in Toronto - tixocloud
Looking for a tech co-founder who&#x27;s interested in machine learning.<p>I&#x27;m technical myself but I also studied business. Over the past year, I&#x27;ve spent exploring the need for solutions around location analysis and email marketing.<p>Currently, I&#x27;m building a smarter, more automated CRM that will hopefully help people build better relationships. I&#x27;ve built in in AngularJS and Python at the moment.<p>The reason why I started building this CRM is so I can stay on top of my personal and business relationships. However, I can also see there&#x27;s use for this application in sales and business development, in which case, it&#x27;ll be very similar to SalesforceIQ but we&#x27;re going to put our own unique spin on it.
======
albatross83
Does she has to be in Toronto? Or remote is an option? Also what kind of
commitments are you looking for?

~~~
tixocloud
Remote is fine too. I'm looking for someone who's committed enough to spend
some evenings/weekends as we look for product/market fit. I'm happy if you
have a day job so this isn't an all or nothing proposition. I would also like
someone to exchange ideas with while keeping each other accountable.

For context, family is important to me as well but I am crazy enough to think
that building a business and having a family is possible.

~~~
albatross83
I would like to check. How would you like to connect?

~~~
tixocloud
We can connect through email - mine's in the profile.

~~~
albatross83
OK I will send you an email. Sorry but its not there. However you can ping me
on smasher21382 at gmail dot com

------
sharemywin
Have you talked with anyone? do you have customers or trials customers?

~~~
tixocloud
I don't have customers yet - mostly beta testers at this point. All have
mentioned they wanted to see something before buying since it's a CRM-ish type
of app. But some have said that there's a great need for it. I'd like to test
that fact.

------
sharemywin
you should check out this thread:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11737851](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11737851)

~~~
tixocloud
Thanks. Great tips and I had wanted to work on a similar idea before.

